# Self defense ammo for my 9mm??



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello.
Im looking into getting a better ammo to carry in my Ruger LC9. Im thinking bout Federals 147 grain Hydra shok jhp ammo. Anyone tried this? Seems like a nice choice but kinda hi onthe grains. Wat ya think?? HG


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

i like the federal premium gaurd dog ammo


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Everything I've read seems to point to the 115 grain bullets running at higher velocity as being more effective. Why are you picking the heavy bullet?


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I just double checked myself by going to the Chuck Hawks' article on this subject: Ammunition For The Self-Defense Firearm

They say ammunition to avoid:

Bad 9mm Loads to avoid (and certainly NEVER carry). Numbers given:

Federal Gold Medal 9mm 147 grain JHP (9MS)
Federal Hydra-Shok 9mm 147 grain JHP (P9HS2)
Winchester 147 grain 9mm Silvertip Subsonic JHP (X9MMST147)
Winchester 147 grain 9mm Super-X Subsonic (XSUB9MM)
Remington 147 grain 9mm JHP (R9MM8)
Remington 147 grain 9mm Golden Saber JHP (GS9MMC)


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Hornady Manufacturing Company :: Ammunition :: Handgun :: Choose by Caliber :: 9mm Luger


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

hornadymanufacturing's Channel - YouTube

Watch all of it.. The best you can buy.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Hornady Manufacturing Company :: Ammunition :: Rifle :: Choose by Product Line :: Zombie Max™


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Cosign on the Hornady


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't agree with Chuck's assessments here. The Federal HydraShok 147 has proven to be a good round. I have tested it personally.
I agree that the Golden Saber and Silvertip are not that good. At the time I checked, his comments were years old.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

cclaxton said:


> I don't agree with Chuck's assessments here. The Federal HydraShok 147 has proven to be a good round. I have tested it personally.
> I agree that the Golden Saber and Silvertip are not that good. At the time I checked, his comments were years old.


I don't shoot 9mm, so I don't pay that close attention to that stuff. But Ayoob recommends 124 gr.

I thought the consensus was that anything that travels less than 950 fps is not likely to expand reliably. That would account for the lighter rounds.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

Packard said:


> I don't shoot 9mm, so I don't pay that close attention to that stuff. But Ayoob recommends 124 gr.
> 
> I thought the consensus was that anything that travels less than 950 fps is not likely to expand reliably. That would account for the lighter rounds.


That is interesting...never heard the 950fps number.....does that change for .45 caliber? If not, then I would think the .45 caliber wouldn't be that great a weapon with HP's. Most 230gr rounds have a velocity under 900fps.
CC


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

cclaxton said:


> That is interesting...never heard the 950fps number.....does that change for .45 caliber? If not, then I would think the .45 caliber wouldn't be that great a weapon with HP's. Most 230gr rounds have a velocity under 900fps.
> CC


I'm pretty sure I've read that that is correct. That the 180 gr. open more reliably than the 200 or 230s do. The heavy bullets depend (apparently) on the size and weight more than the ability to expand.

Standard pressure 38s have the same issue.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

For the LC9 and it's short barrel, I'd go with Federal 124gr. HST's.


----------

